# Setup ideas in Basement of the house...



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

So me, my wife and our son live in a duplex. We have a finished basement. I have enough room to do a 4 X 8 layout with no issues. Just looking at the space down there again tonight and thought of throwing on an additional 2 feet to the length, so I would have a 4 X 10 size layout. 

Obviously it will be joining the additional 2 foot section of plywood to the larger sheet of 4 X 8. 

Should I go for the additional 2 feet to add to the layout, or should I just stick to the 4 X 8 sheet? 

I will be building my own benchwork and have been reading up on plans, etc. I have tools, etc. so it's really a matter of buying the wood and doing a plan setup.. 


So- 4 X 8.... or 4 X 10? 

What would you do?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Go for the largest size you can manage, this is a *no-brainer*!


----------



## N_Rail (Dec 3, 2011)

I second what gunrunnerjohn said. Go for the 4X10


----------

